# 19 degree 5 wood vs 19 degree hybrid



## turkish (Sep 14, 2016)

So being the dafty that I am I purchased an Adams tight lies 19 degree 5 wood when I had in thought it was in fact a Hybrid.

I had bought this club specifically to interchange with my 20 degree TMB 3 iron for times I want a higher flight and/or a weapon for hitting out of thick/wet rough

So I guess I am stuck with it but maybe it's fate that I have it so still looking forward to using. I won't really be using from the tee as I have a 16.5 degree H/L 3 wood (basically a 4 wood) for times I am not using driver off the tee.

Will this be harder to hit from the deck than a hybrid? Will it be as useful a weapon out of thick/wet rough as a Hybrid would be?


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2016)

i had a tight lies 23 degree hybrid and the 5 wood and i preferred the 5 wood as for some reason i can't get on with the shape of hybrids.

i use the 5 wood from all sorts of lies (fairway and rough) and its a pretty versatile club. i even used it for long chip shots at Royal Cinque Ports earlier this year.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've always preferred the 5 wood to the hybrid as I have never really got on with hybrids.  When I got fitted, the fitter explained that as I have a flat swing (2 deg flat) that there aren't many hybrids would suit that.  Fairway woods suit it better.  
The Adams Tight Lies fairways are great clubs and have the "upside down head" design which is meant to make it easier to get off the turf and even from the rough.  I had Adams fairways for years before I changed.  
I use my 5 wood (20 deg) from the rough quite regularly but then I've never really had a problem hitting fairway woods.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't carry a 3 wood and have my 5 wood set to 17.5 deg and my 3 hybrid up one to 20 deg.... Works for me.... Well, sometimes


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2016)

turkish said:



			So being the dafty that I am I purchased an Adams tight lies 19 degree 5 wood when I had in thought it was in fact a Hybrid.

I had bought this club specifically to interchange with my 20 degree TMB 3 iron for times I want a higher flight and/or a weapon for hitting out of thick/wet rough

So I guess I am stuck with it but maybe it's fate that I have it so still looking forward to using. I won't really be using from the tee as I have a 16.5 degree H/L 3 wood (basically a 4 wood) for times I am not using driver off the tee.

Will this be harder to hit from the deck than a hybrid? Will it be as useful a weapon out of thick/wet rough as a Hybrid would be?
		
Click to expand...

The fairway should be longer than the hybrid from the fairway and the hybrid could be more tricky to get airborne.
Largely down to swing speed and spin.
The fairway should produce more spin so if your swing speed is on the lower end of the scale this will help increase distance.
Lower lofted hybrids can be trickier to flight as they produce less spin than the fairway. So you need a higher swing speed to produce the spin to keep the ball in the air.
The hybrid would be easier to use from thicker rough


----------

